# تفسير مثل وكيل الظلم - اصنعوا لكم اصدقاء بمال الظلم



## thunder (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*لوقا : 16 : 1 - 12

1  وقال ايضا لتلاميذه كان انسان غني له وكيل فوشي به اليه بانه يبذّر امواله.
2  فدعاه وقال له ما هذا الذي اسمع عنك.اعط حساب وكالتك لانك لا تقدر ان تكون وكيلا بعد.
3  فقال الوكيل في نفسه ماذا افعل.لان سيدي يأخذ مني الوكالة.لست استطيع ان انقب واستحي ان استعطي.
4  قد علمت ماذا افعل حتى اذا عزلت عن الوكالة يقبلوني في بيوتهم.
5  فدعا كل واحد من مديوني سيده وقال للأول كم عليك لسيدي.
6  فقال مئة بث زيت.فقال له خذ صكك واجلس عاجلا واكتب خمسين.
7  ثم قال لآخر وانت كم عليك.فقال مئة كرّ قمح.فقال له خذ صكك واكتب ثمانين.
8  فمدح السيد وكيل الظلم اذ بحكمة فعل.لان ابناء هذا الدهر احكم من ابناء النور في جيلهم.
9  وانا اقول لكم اصنعوا لكم اصدقاء بمال الظلم حتى اذا فنيتم يقبلونكم في المظال الابدية.
10  الامين في القليل امين ايضا في الكثير.والظالم في القليل ظالم ايضا في الكثير.
11  فان لم تكونوا امناء في مال الظلم فمن يأتمنكم على الحق.
12  وان لم تكونوا امناء في ما هو للغير فمن يعطيكم ما هو لكم.
13  لا يقدر خادم ان يخدم سيدين.لانه اما ان يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر او يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر.لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله والمال
14  وكان الفريسيون ايضا يسمعون هذا كله وهم محبون للمال فاستهزأوا به.
15  فقال لهم انتم الذين تبررون انفسكم قدام الناس.ولكن الله يعرف قلوبكم.ان المستعلي عند الناس هو رجس قدام الله


لقد أخبر يسوع المسيح تلاميذه بهذا المثل وهو من الأمثال التي يجب علينا  دراستها بإمعان لكي نستطيع أن نفهم ما القصد منه. إذا اطلعنا على عدة  تفاسير لهذا المثل نرى أنها كلها تتفق على أن المعنى يجب أن يطغى على  حرفيته. فهو يدعى "مثلا"، أي يجب علينا أن نستخلص العبر التي يأتي بها  إلينا لكي يسهل علينا فهم ما يصعب فهمه إذا قيلت الفكرة كما هي.


الخلفية التاريخية للمثل

* *[font=&quot]1- كان في تلك الأيام عملتين ( عملة يهودية) للتعامل الديني في الهيكل، وعملة رومانية ( وطنية) للتعامل العام بين الناس، وكانت عملة اليهود مضروبة ( متدهورة) لذلك حاول اليهود أن يرجعوا هيبتها وذلك بأن لا يقبلوا أي عملة أجنبية في الهيكل سوى العملة اليهودية وهذا أوجد الصيارفة ( يوحنا14:2)[/font]*
*[font=&quot]2- يبدو أن مال الظلم اصطلاح أطلقه اليهود على العملة الرومانية وذلك لأنهم كانوا يأخذون منهم جزية عن طريق العشارين وكان اليهود يتمنون من يصرح لهم برفض إعطاء الجزية لقيصر ( لوقا 20:20-25) ( لوقا 2:23)[/font]*
*
*****
* 
*[font=&quot]يخبر المثل أن سيداً كان له وكيل على أمواله يجمعها و يتاجر بها و يدير أعماله ، حتى يجمع لسيده الأموال هو مسؤول  عن حسن إدارة هذه الأموال والممتلكات.
فهذا هو عمل الوكيل ولهذا يتقاضى أجرته وعليه أن يكون أميناً وحكيماً لكي يجمع الربح الأوفر لسيده، و لكن هذا الوكيل كان يبذر أموال سيده في غير مكانها .[/font]*

*[font=&quot]ظن وكيل الظلم أنه سينفذ بفعلته، لكن لا شيء مخفي إلا وسيعلن . لقد بلغ خبر عدم أمانته إلى سيده وحصل الذي كما يبدو لم يحسب له حساب وكيل الظلم.
و هذا مصير الخطأة و المستكبرين الذين يظنون أنه لا حساب و أن عدالة الله لن تطالهم في يوم من الأيام ..[/font]*
*[font=&quot]
[/font]*
*[font=&quot]كما أن الوكيل هو شخص ليس مالك وهو الإنسان فى هذه الدنيا كل ما يمكله ليس ملكه ، حتى نفسه حتى زوجته واولاده حتى امواله ووقته وكل شىء ، يقول الكتاب المقدس أنكم لستم لأنفسكم ، فكل شىء نحيا فيه الآن هو ليس ملكنا حتى الوقت والأزمنه هى ليست لنا ، نحن وكلاء على الوقت والجسد والمال وكل شىء نحن لسنا مالكين بل وكلاء والوكيل ليس مالك بل أمين على ملك الغير ، فكل شىء ملك للسيد الذى هو الله و نحن نشبه الوكيل وكما فعل هذا الوكيل وكان يبذر اموال سيده هكذا نفعل نحن ونبذر ما لسيدنا من وقتنا الذى أعطانا وصحتنا وتفكيرنا بل ومشاعرنا أيضاً[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ويوماً ما عندما نموت سوف يقول لنا السيد المسيح هذا الكلام ، أعطى حساب وكالتك وقدم دفاترك لنرى ماذا فعلت بممتلكاتى ، هل أخذت الوقت لنفسك ؟؟
[/font]*
*[font=&quot]لكن ما أراد المسيح أن يظهره من خلال هذا المثل يأتي بعد ذلك. فنرى أن الوكيل ابتدأ يفكر بالمستقبل ويحسب حسابات فَشَلَ في أن يحسبها من قبل. لم يحسب أنه إذا سرق سيده فسوف يدفع ثمن خطئه يوما من الأيام بل ظن أنه ما دام يتمتع بوقته الحاضر فهو بسلام. فخطوته الأولى في التفكير كانت إيجابية وتلتها خطوة بالمثابرة في ما قد افتكر به و خطط له. رأى أنه حتم له أن يطرد من عمله وهو في حالة لا تسمح له في ممارسة عمل آخر كالفلاحة أو عمل شاق لعل ذلك بسبب كبر سنه، ولا تسمح له كرامته بأن يستعطي (رغم أنها سمحت له بالسرقة). فقرر أن يصنع لنفسه أصدقاء يقبلونه بعد تقاعده من عمله السابق. وهذه هي الحكمة التي لأجلها امتدحه سيده, وذلك لأنه كان لديه حكمة التخطيط للمستقبل وليس بسبب عدم أمانته حتى بعدما طرد. 
[/font]*

*[font=&quot]وأرادنا المسيح أن نفعل بمثل هذه الحكمة أي أن نضحّي بما هو فان لأجل ما هو أفضل[/font]*

*[font=&quot] وأوضح المسيح هذه الفكرة بقوله "اصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ أَصْدِقَاءَ بِمَالِ الظُّلْمِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَنِيتُمْ يَقْبَلُونَكُمْ فِي الْمَظَالِّ الأَبَدِيَّةِ."[/font]*

*[font=&quot]فمال الظلم هو كذلك لأنه فانٍ ولا يدوم لأحد وهو ليس هدف بذاته وأناس كثيرون يظلمون بعضهم بعضا لجمعه.
 فلنستبدل هذا المال ونسخره لأعمال الخير و نشر بشرى الخلاص و التبرع لمن هو بحاجة و لمساعدة المتروكين و شراء الأناجيل ودفع تكاليف الخدمة التي تؤدي إلى خلاص الأنفس حتى عندما ندخل السماء ويفتح لنا المسيح الباب نرى الأصدقاء الذين خلصت أنفسهم يستقبلوننا هناك.
فالله قد جعلنا أمناء على القليل، أي المال الفاني الذي يسرقه اللصوص ويأكله السوس، لكي يرى مدى استحقاقنا أن نملك ما هو أعظم، المال السماوي أي الكنوز التي كنزناها في السماء ونحن على الأرض.[/font]*
*
*
*[font=&quot]المعاني ومغزى المثل[/font]*


*[font=&quot]1- الأمين في القليل أمين أيضاً في الكثير
2- الظالم في القليل ظالم أيضاً في الكثير
3- إن لم تكونوا أمناء في مال الظلم ( المال الذي تعتبرونه جُمع بطريقة غير  شرعية) فمن يأتمنكم على الحق ( أي المال الذي تعتبرونه إنه من حقكم)
4- إن لم تكونوا أمناء في ما هو للغير فمن يعطيكم ما هو لكم
5- لا يقدر خادم أن يخدم سيدين لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر . لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال.[/font]*


*[font=&quot]اللغة المستخدمة في المثل[/font]*
*[font=&quot]
[/font]*
*[font=&quot]"وأنا أقول لكم اصنعوا لكم أصدقاء بمال الظلم حتى إذا فنيتم يقبلونكم في المظال الأبدية"
 ( لوقا 9:16)[/font]*
*[font=&quot]إن لغة الرب في هذا العدد هي لغة استهزاء، لأن الكلام موجه للمتكبرين الفريسين الذين كانوا يستمعون 
"الله يعرف قلوبكم. إن المستعلي عند الناس هو رجس قدام الله" ( لوقا15:16)[/font]*
*[font=&quot]"كما أنه( أي الله ) يستهزئُ بالمستهزئين …." ( أمثال 34:3)[/font]*
*[font=&quot]إن هؤلاء الفريسين لم يعجبهم كلام الرب لان الرب وبخهم لذلك استهزأوا به. فهؤلاء بينوا أنهم لا يحبون التوبيخ من قبل الحكيم ( أمثال12:15).[/font]*
*[font=&quot]الكلام كان رسالة واضحة رغم أنها أتت بطريقة ضمنية لكل من يهوذا الاسخريوطي والفريسيين .[/font]*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*الموضوع حلوووووووووووووووووو كتيررررررررررررررررررررر 

ربنا يباركك جميل فعلا
*


----------



## jojo_angelic (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا توضيــــح رائـــع جــدا 
        باركـــك الـــرب


----------

